# someone's annoying me... with their improper petcare!



## Little Leaf

Well, I have a friend named Danielle who has a younger brother, Justin. They have a cat that they share, but I don't think they are taking good care of it, and that annoys me a TON! I'll list the reasons...

1. Justin threw something at the cat and made it hiss wildly (can't remember the "something")

2. Danielle held the cat improperly, she held it almost so that it falls!

3. I saw Danielle drop her cat on purpose! PURPOSE!!

4. the cat always hisses at Danielle and Justin. I can tell they are taking bad care of it...

so... does anyone know what to do to help the cat? I can't stand watching a animal being improperly cared for! it makes me sad.  animals have feelings, too...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well it depends on whether they are deliberately and consistently being abusive towards the cat or not. 

Case in point, I throw stuff at our cats all the time if they are doing something naughty. The other day I smacked our cat with the dusting glove because she was deliberately stirring up the dogs. She ran upstairs and sulked for a while and that was it. 

I hold our cats every which way when I'm playing around with them. One of our cats I carry around nearly upside down and he doesn't care. I also drop them on the ground from my arms as they nine times out of ten land on their feet. I don't hold them above my head and throw them onto the ground but there have been times when I've given someone the odd toss through a door. 

Our old female cat used to hiss at you all the time. She'd run up to the door and hiss and scratch at you. Our old male cat growls if you pick him up or brush him. Both of those cats were/are extremely well-loved and cared for. 

So I wouldn't base your opinions of neglect or poor pet ownership on a couple of observations. Now if you had seen them doing something like kicking the cat hard enough to injure it or the cat was starving because they weren't feeding it, then I would say that the cat was not being properly cared for.


----------



## Little Leaf

LittleBettaFish said:


> Well it depends on whether they are deliberately and consistently being abusive towards the cat or not.
> 
> Case in point, I throw stuff at our cats all the time if they are doing something naughty. The other day I smacked our cat with the dusting glove because she was deliberately stirring up the dogs. She ran upstairs and sulked for a while and that was it.
> 
> I hold our cats every which way when I'm playing around with them. One of our cats I carry around nearly upside down and he doesn't care. I also drop them on the ground from my arms as they nine times out of ten land on their feet. I don't hold them above my head and throw them onto the ground but there have been times when I've given someone the odd toss through a door.
> 
> Our old female cat used to hiss at you all the time. She'd run up to the door and hiss and scratch at you. Our old male cat growls if you pick him up or brush him. Both of those cats were/are extremely well-loved and cared for.
> 
> So I wouldn't base your opinions of neglect or poor pet ownership on a couple of observations. Now if you had seen them doing something like kicking the cat hard enough to injure it or the cat was starving because they weren't feeding it, then I would say that the cat was not being properly cared for.


But sometimes their cat never did anything bad and they try to hurt it... :I

EDIT: and they do it really really hard


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Why don't you talk to their parents then? They must pay in part for the cat, so may like to know that their kids are mistreating it. 

Otherwise there is really nothing much you can do. If it's getting fed and provided with water and is in otherwise good health, you probably aren't going to get much help from any humane societies in regards to them being rough with it.

I could not be friends with someone who is deliberately cruel to animals. Those people tend not to change and it is hard to have to sit and watch.


----------



## PaulO

I had a kid in my class who would brag about how mean he was to his cat. From what he said the poor thing would always sleep on his bed with him and in the morning he would always throw it off his bed. Needless to say I hated him because of that and he was a complete jerk to anyone who wasn't "popular."
You can usually judge a person on how he treats other people by how he acts and treats animals. Case in point jerks will be jerks but society will eventually "teach them".


----------



## Little Leaf

mmm... okay.


----------



## registereduser

You are 10 years old and you can't even get your own parents to treat YOUR pets right. You have no control. Sorry.

Perhaps when you get older you can become an animal police person. Like on Animal Planet.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

^ This

Little Leaf you're not exactly in the best position to tell someone they are not taking care of their pets. Sorry to say.


----------



## Little Leaf

... I'm just gonna go treat my fish then.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Doesn't one of your female bettas live in a 5 gallon tank with 8 other fish?
I think you need to get that sorted out before you try to help other's pets...


----------



## Little Leaf

LaLaLeyla said:


> Doesn't one of your female bettas live in a 5 gallon tank with 8 other fish?
> I think you need to get that sorted out before you try to help other's pets...


she's sick. trying to QT so i can ES her


----------



## Megara

i cant stand people abusing their pets..and u should ALways say something...i dont care how old you are!..that is not the right way to own an animall..the truth is..NOT everyone is suited to take care of another life...i beleive animals are sacred..esp cats...you should definatly tell them they are doing it wrong..and how would they like it if it were done to them..and if they dont stop..KARMA is will MOST certainly catch up...it always does!!!...P.S...You ARe NEVER too Young to have a Voice..use it..stick up for those who cant stick up for them selves!!!!!!
MegZz*


----------



## Skyewillow

LaLaLeyla said:


> Doesn't one of your female bettas live in a 5 gallon tank with 8 other fish?
> I think you need to get that sorted out before you try to help other's pets...


because comments like this are REALLY helpful, and aren't going to do the cat any good... is everything absolutely pristine and perfect in YOUR tanks to start passing judgement??

And Little Fish can worry about their own animals and someone else's at the same time, as long as things at home are being remedied in the process.

It wouldn't be fair to let your own pets fall by the wayside just to save someone else's.


----------



## Little Leaf

Skyewillow said:


> because comments like this are REALLY helpful, and are going to the cat any good... is everything absolutely pristine and perfect in YOUR tanks to start passing judgement??
> 
> And Little Fish can worry about their own animals and someone else's at the same time, as long as things at home are being remedied in the process.
> 
> It wouldn't be fair to let your own pets fall by the wayside just to save someone else's.


... I am going to get rid of my other fish and Rose is better. also, what's pristine? a


----------



## dramaqueen

Pristine means like pure or perfect.


----------



## veggiegirl

Hey there,

You are never to young to have a voice, someone needs to stick up for those who cannot speak for themselves and the fact that you are worried about the cat and want to do something about the way it is being treated just means that you are a caring and compassionate person.

I would talk to your friend first about the way she is treating their pet and then if she takes no notice and continues to be rough with it try talking to her parents, they may not realize what they are doing and if you tell them about it they may keep a closer eye on how your friend and her brother treat the cat.

Never let anyone tell you that you are too young to have an opinion and speak up about it, never let them make out that you will not be taken seriously because of your age because you speaking up just may make a difference to a life and if not at least you have tried your best

Goodluck, I hope your friend and her brother are taking better care of their cat soon


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Yikes. I think this got a little out of hand. 

Here's the deal Little Leaf:

You have a huge heart. The world needs more people like you. I understand where you are coming from. If I were in your position, I would just say something out loud like, "Oh that poor baby!" That way I am not making a stab at the owner, but I am making it clear to them that I empathize with their animal. This allows you to avoid any type of friendship ruining while trying to help an animal in the process. Do keep in mind though that cats are tough creatures, as the first or second poster (I don't remember who since I can't scroll back at this point) stated. I hope this helps. Animals who treat friends badly is always a difficult thing to deal with. If you need any more advice, or just someone to talk to, you can always PM me. I'm no professional, but I always lend an open ear.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Little Leaf said:


> ... I am going to get rid of my other fish and Rose is better. also, what's pristine? a


Hey now. No need to get rid of them. If you can make it work and everyone is happy then I don't see why you can't keep them. Honestly, if your fish are happy then that's what matters, right? You're taking care of them like you're supposed to, so don't let anyone bully you. K?


----------



## Skyewillow

My comment was directed at LaLaLayla's statement, not you, Little Leaf.

However, throwing your hands in the air and just giving up isn't a very good reaction when someone doesn't agree with you, either.

Also, age has nothing to do with caring about animals, and the person who brought up your age was being ridiculous. I've been rescuing animals since I was a toddler, you're never too young to care.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Hey now. No need to get rid of them. If you can make it work and everyone is happy then I don't see why you can't keep them. Honestly, if your fish are happy then that's what matters, right? You're taking care of them like you're supposed to, so don't let anyone bully you. K?


I believe his/her tank is very over and poorly stocked, hence the reason why he/she is getting rid of the fish.

Honestly I can see both sides of the issue. A lot of posts on here from Little Leaf have been about problems stemming from poor fish care. You only have to go back through Little Leaf's posting history to see this. 

I also know that it can be hard to see animals being abused and being fairly helpless to do anything. Unfortunately, many people get away with minor neglect and rough treatment of their pets. It usually takes something big such as a pet dying or multiple animals to be abused or starving before authorities will take action.


----------



## Little Leaf

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Yikes. I think this got a little out of hand.
> 
> Here's the deal Little Leaf:
> 
> You have a huge heart. The world needs more people like you. I understand where you are coming from. If I were in your position, I would just say something out loud like, "Oh that poor baby!" That way I am not making a stab at the owner, but I am making it clear to them that I empathize with their animal. This allows you to avoid any type of friendship ruining while trying to help an animal in the process. Do keep in mind though that cats are tough creatures, as the first or second poster (I don't remember who since I can't scroll back at this point) stated. I hope this helps. Animals who treat friends badly is always a difficult thing to deal with. If you need any more advice, or just someone to talk to, you can always PM me. I'm no professional, but I always lend an open ear.


Thanks. also, even though Danielle's cat bit me a few months ago, I still want to help it. I'm probably going to follow your advice and chat with her and I'll post the result of the chat here.


----------



## Little Leaf

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Hey now. No need to get rid of them. If you can make it work and everyone is happy then I don't see why you can't keep them. Honestly, if your fish are happy then that's what matters, right? You're taking care of them like you're supposed to, so don't let anyone bully you. K?


But my fishtank is overstocked. my dad just bought me 2 otos tonight...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Your family sounds amazingly kind and thoughtful for you Little Leaf. Have you thought about having them buy you a larger tank, instead of more fish? Maybe you could ask them to do so? If not, I know that pet stores will buy them from you, especially smaller, local pet stores.


----------



## Little Leaf

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Your family sounds amazingly kind and thoughtful for you Little Leaf. Have you thought about having them buy you a larger tank, instead of more fish? Maybe you could ask them to do so? If not, I know that pet stores will buy them from you, especially smaller, local pet stores.


okay. I'll try. I nearly gave away some fish today but couldn't find water conditioner. I was so close :-(


----------



## Little Leaf

During the chat, Danielle decided to ignore my questions and change the topic...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Well, the most that you can do is try. It's good that you're trying, though.


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf said:


> Even though Danielle's cat bit me a few months ago, I still want to help it.


For me, bites are no biggie. My kitties "play-nip" me all the time, it doesn't really hurt. However, this cat does seem awfully mistreated. Hope you can help it!


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> For me, bites are no biggie. My kitties "play-nip" me all the time, it doesn't really hurt. However, this cat does seem awfully mistreated. Hope you can help it!


I'm trying my best, but Danielle seems to be making lies. I'm pretty suspicious. she says her cat is 1 year old (in cat years) and I've looked up pictures of 1 year old cats (cat years) and they look bigger than Danielle's. I'm somewhat concerned if she's lying about the diet, too... people can be hard to trust


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Cats can be different sizes. My cat is awfully small for her size. I love her, though. She's fat now that she's in my mom's care, but she's still a happy kitty. My papillon is small for his breed, my lab is small for hers, and Dovahkiin is small for a betta. She may not be lying. We learn to give the benefit of the doubt for a reason.


----------



## Little Leaf

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Cats can be different sizes. My cat is awfully small for her size. I love her, though. She's fat now that she's in my mom's care, but she's still a happy kitty. My papillon is small for his breed, my lab is small for hers, and Dovahkiin is small for a betta. She may not be lying. We learn to give the benefit of the doubt for a reason.


Oh. well Danielle lies to me alot so i wasnt too sure :/


----------



## Saphira101

1 yr. cat years is like, small kitten.

3 yrs. in human is like 30 in cat.


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> 1 yr. cat years is like, small kitten.
> 
> 3 yrs. in human is like 30 in cat.


:-?


----------



## funkman262

I beat the crap out of one of my cats and toss her up in the air all the time, but only because she's weird and loves it. I'll do that and walk away, then she'll come running to me crying for more. My other cat on the other hand does not enjoy being roughhoused so he just gets gentle petting.

Honestly, your "friend" doesn't sound like a really good friend, especially since you claim that she lies to you all the time. I would keep better company if I were you. If you tried talking to her and she wasn't interested, there's not much else you can do. Unfortunately, many people own pets that they're not (mentally) equipped to care for, and there's not much you can do unless you can prove that they're being extremely negligent and harmful to the animals.


----------



## dramaqueen

I do not believe any animal enjoys being beat up. That's like someone saying they beat up their wife because she enjoys it.


----------



## kandaila

I work as a technician at a cat only veterinary practice and its really hard to lump cats into any one category. I've seen some who love being man handled and "beat up" we have one that you can roll on her back, shake her, spin her around, and when you walk away she comes back and rubs your legs. Most cats are weird. I've seen a handful that make angry noises, hisses, growls, and grumbles the whole time you pet them and they're rubbing and being super sweet. I've also seen a cat be really nice then turn and attack her owner with claws and teeth hard enough to send the owner to urgent care. 
Deliberately provoking a cat is abuse, rough housing and occasional teasing is not. Try talking to Danielle again Little Leaf. Don't necessarily say she's abusing her cat because she'll get defensive. She just may not understand she's being too rough. Ask her about what her cat likes to do for fun and suggest games that are less likely to be rough. Like laser pointers or pulling a string for kitty to chase. 
Roughing up young cats often makes them calmer adults (a lot of times the easiest cats to handle for us are the ones raised with little kids) but deliberately provoking the cat will lead to someone being bit, and trust me cat bites can get nasty fast.


----------



## Little Leaf

kandaila said:


> I work as a technician at a cat only veterinary practice and its really hard to lump cats into any one category. I've seen some who love being man handled and "beat up" we have one that you can roll on her back, shake her, spin her around, and when you walk away she comes back and rubs your legs. Most cats are weird. I've seen a handful that make angry noises, hisses, growls, and grumbles the whole time you pet them and they're rubbing and being super sweet. I've also seen a cat be really nice then turn and attack her owner with claws and teeth hard enough to send the owner to urgent care.
> Deliberately provoking a cat is abuse, rough housing and occasional teasing is not. Try talking to Danielle again Little Leaf. Don't necessarily say she's abusing her cat because she'll get defensive. She just may not understand she's being too rough. Ask her about what her cat likes to do for fun and suggest games that are less likely to be rough. Like laser pointers or pulling a string for kitty to chase.
> Roughing up young cats often makes them calmer adults (a lot of times the easiest cats to handle for us are the ones raised with little kids) but deliberately provoking the cat will lead to someone being bit, and trust me cat bites can get nasty fast.


you didn't see my other post. I said the cat already BIT ME!


----------



## Little Leaf

dramaqueen said:


> I do not believe any animal enjoys being beat up. That's like someone saying they beat up their wife because she enjoys it.


I agree! +9999999999999


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well I don't think the poster that said they beat their cat up meant they hold it down and kick it/hit it until the cat is a quivering mess. 

I play very roughly with one of my cats and he does enjoy it. He plays equally as rough with the dogs as well so that's just how he is. He also bites me really hard during play and scratches you if you over excite him. 

Also, cats aren't always very tolerant of strangers. Just because it bit you doesn't mean it is abused or afraid of people. Our cats all run and hide when guests arrive. They're not really like dogs that will go over to people for a pat. Usually the person cats seek out is the one who either doesn't like them or isn't paying an attention to them.


----------



## Little Leaf

LittleBettaFish said:


> Well I don't think the poster that said they beat their cat up meant they hold it down and kick it/hit it until the cat is a quivering mess.
> 
> I play very roughly with one of my cats and he does enjoy it. He plays equally as rough with the dogs as well so that's just how he is. He also bites me really hard during play and scratches you if you over excite him.
> 
> Also, cats aren't always very tolerant of strangers. Just because it bit you doesn't mean it is abused or afraid of people. Our cats all run and hide when guests arrive. They're not really like dogs that will go over to people for a pat. Usually the person cats seek out is the one who either doesn't like them or isn't paying an attention to them.


I'm only saying it bit me.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

If feel like a lot of people is picking on the poor girl and only try to find a way to make things worse. This girl is more mature at her age than the people that criticize her. 
Littleleaf would it help if i buy you a tank online and send it to your address, so you can properly take care of your fish?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> If feel like a lot of people is picking on the poor girl and only try to find a way to make things worse. This girl is more mature at her age than the people that criticize her.
> Littleleaf would it help if i buy you a tank online and send it to your address, so you can properly take care of your fish?



You are my hero. If I wasn't in debt to my college, I would've done that.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well I know if my friend who was not exactly being perfect themselves in their responsibilities to their pets, accused me of being abusive or neglectful towards my animals I would be pretty peeved. 

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, and we are really only getting one side of the story here. 

For all we know this friend Danielle could be a perfectly competent cat owner and Little Leaf may just be misreading the situation. Or Danielle may not even exist at all and Little Leaf could just be looking for drama.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

LittleBettaFish said:


> Well I know if my friend who was not exactly being perfect themselves in their responsibilities to their pets, accused me of being abusive or neglectful towards my animals I would be pretty peeved.
> 
> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, and we are really only getting one side of the story here.
> 
> For all we know this friend Danielle could be a perfectly competent cat owner and Little Leaf may just be misreading the situation. Or Danielle may not even exist at all and Little Leaf could just be looking for drama.


Whether she is misreading the situation or Danielle doesn't exist, who are we to pick on this little girl and judge her?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well it's the OP who posted their topic on an open forum. Everyone is entitled to voice their own opinion. I've stated my opinion as have several other members in this thread. 

Doesn't make us any more or less mature than the OP for doing so.


----------



## Destinystar

One comment and thats it. I just dont understand why his or her dad would buy more fish but nothing else that is needed for their care unless he is just that cruel to begin with. I just dunno what to think about all this but that is keeps dragging out like this is disturbing to me !!!


----------



## Little Leaf

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> If feel like a lot of people is picking on the poor girl and only try to find a way to make things worse. This girl is more mature at her age than the people that criticize her.
> Littleleaf would it help if i buy you a tank online and send it to your address, so you can properly take care of your fish?


yeah, I get picked on at school and the internet. also, i forgot to tell everyone that my b-day passed and I'm 11. :lol: (it passed last year. some of you guys didn't look at the b-day place... but no offense)

and yes for the tank but I keep needing to ask my parents cause they dont like me passing addresses to people online


----------



## Little Leaf

LittleBettaFish said:


> Well I know if my friend who was not exactly being perfect themselves in their responsibilities to their pets, accused me of being abusive or neglectful towards my animals I would be pretty peeved.
> 
> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, and we are really only getting one side of the story here.
> 
> For all we know this friend Danielle could be a perfectly competent cat owner and Little Leaf may just be misreading the situation. Or Danielle may not even exist at all and Little Leaf could just be looking for drama.


You think Danielle is fake? I can post a pic of her if you want


----------



## emeraldmaster

I have read this thread three times, at it is clear to me that picking on little leaf is going to get her nowhere except into the land of depression! +1 to whomever said that the friend needs to be ditched, I agree seeing as to how i am still in school and all and have had to dispose of friends recently myself... +1 to i'llbethejudge! Your offering that tank earlier was touching and if i had any money to my name, i would follow your footsteps and we would get her as many tanks as she so desired! I couldn't care less if little leaf wants drama or not, she came to us with a problem and we need to at least help with the problem as best as we can, then (when off the forum) we can mock her. 

I get the feeling that i am about to get a hater message but i don't care!

Little leaf, i would put the foot down if i were you! I would skip the talk with daniel, for that did not seem to work... And i would go straight to the parents of your friend. I know that sometimes animals are weird and actually like rough behavior (me and my betta for example "wrestle" all the time, he bites be and i use my most colorful words on him)... It is nice that you decided to talk it out though, but this thread seems to have gone on long enough!


----------



## acitydweller

i get sad whenever my dog pees on the ground and i have to sit there with a bucket and sponge to clean but they dont know any better. Your fiend should know better... so i feel sorry for you for having a friend like danielle. At least i can take a sponge to clean my dogs mess. i dont think a sponge would work on danielle.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Little Leaf said:


> yeah, I get picked on at school and the internet. also, i forgot to tell everyone that my b-day passed and I'm 11. :lol: (it passed last year. some of you guys didn't look at the b-day place... but no offense)
> 
> and yes for the tank but I keep needing to ask my parents cause they dont like me passing addresses to people online


Well little girl, i am so proud of you for speaking out loud, i have a 4 year old and as i always tell him what matters the most is to know that at the end of the day you did everything that you could to help, because you only fail if you don't try. 
Second of all, if there is people bothering you at school you should talk to your teachers and parents and let them know what's going and on the forum i am sure there is plenty of people that will stand up for you and not let people cyber bully you. I'll be the first one to say something if someone is getting out of place. 
Last but most important is that you always ask your parents for permission to get something from a stranger and show them your conversations online to keep you safe. 
Now as far as the tank just ask your parents if is okay and if the say yes, you got yourself a tank as i promised. There should be a store where i could buy it online and you pick it with your parents at the store. Just tell them to let me know if is okay.


----------



## Little Leaf

OK my parents let me  my dad says he's ok with anything bigger than 5g


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Little Leaf said:


> OK my parents let me  my dad says he's ok with anything bigger than 5g


Pm me your address or can i buy it at petsmart in canada and you pick it up there? Do you have a store close to your house?


----------



## Little Leaf

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Pm me your address or can i buy it at petsmart in canada and you pick it up there? Do you have a store close to your house?


yes, i have a petsmart close to my house. it's (probably) at: 

225 high tech rd. richmond hill on l4b 0a6

I'm not so sure about the address. I'll check it on my parent's GPS and see if it's correct.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

What size tank you want? I am gonna buy a gift card and send you the information so you can order the tank you want online and have shipped to your house. Cool?


----------



## Little Leaf

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> What size tank you want? I am gonna buy a gift card and send you the information so you can order the tank you want online and have shipped to your house. Cool?


uhh... I'd be comfortable with a 10g, if its not too much? also, should i send you some of my money in my allowance? ^.^'


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Little Leaf said:


> uhh... I'd be comfortable with a 10g, if its not too much? also, should i send you some of my money in my allowance? ^.^'


Lol. No need to send your money, just look it up on petsmart canada and send me a link.


----------



## Little Leaf

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Lol. No need to send your money, just look it up on petsmart canada and send me a link.


okay


----------



## Little Leaf

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12302643&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No 

this was the only 10g I could find! others were 11-15 or 15-20 or over 40g!!


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Can you order it online, if i give you the gift card information?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Little Leaf said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12302643&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No
> 
> this was the only 10g I could find! others were 11-15 or 15-20 or over 40g!!


There are some really cool 6 and 8 gallons. Incase you have trouble fitting a 10 gallon into wherever you're putting it. They still offer a lot of swim space, but now quite as large.


----------



## Saphira101

Illbethejudge, It's so sweet of you to buy little leaf a tank. 

Go you!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

meant to say "not quite" instead of "now quite".


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Saphira101 said:


> Illbethejudge, It's so sweet of you to buy little leaf a tank.
> 
> Go you!!


There was a comment in the forum picking up on the poor girl, we often pick on people instead of trying to find a solution to help them.


----------



## Little Leaf

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Can you order it online, if i give you the gift card information?


Sure :-D thanks for all this...


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Got it. I'll send you the info today.


----------



## Little Leaf

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Got it. I'll send you the info today.


Okay. (Thanks again)


----------

